# Central, NY Gaming Club



## Hatrel (Jun 9, 2004)

Greetings to all here at En World.  I wanted to take a moment to post here and share the opportunities offered by The Mohawk Valley Gaming Club .  We are a group of gamers that play anything from D20 System games (D&D, Star Wars, D20 Modern, etc.), MMORPG's (Neocron, FFXI, Neverwinter Nights), Miniatures games (Warhammer 40K, Chainmail/D&D Miniatures, Mordheim), to Live Action Role Playing with Adventures in Mid-Land .  Recently, the MVGC hosted a Mid-Land event at Vanderkamp  in Cleveland, NY.  We had a great time and are planning another event in September.

If you live in Central NY, come and check us out.


----------

